# Egon Wellesz



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Do you like his music? Do you know his music? Is he an important figure for the XXth century?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egon_Wellesz

http://www.google.ca/images?hl=en&b...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=5&ved=0CEcQsAQwBA

He studied with Arnold Schönberg, he was Austrian like him, Jewish like him...He died in England...He composed 9 symphonies as many other composers...LOL...

Interesting music, lovely music.

Martin


----------



## jdavid (Oct 4, 2011)

I received my Wellesz 9 symphonies today!, and just finished listening to the last cut on Disc 1 - the super wonderful Symphonischer Epilog Op. 108. I am surprised that I like the non-chronological parsing of the works among the discs, but it is innervating. I like especially the treatment of the families of instruments, the strings, of course, but the woodwinds, flute, bass clarinet, bassoons etc., have wonderful passages, as well, and play important 'roles'. This first disc is very 'dramatic' in the sense of theater. Very happy to be listening to a 'new' composer of such quality with such a substantial body of work.

As to your question _is he an important figure for the XXth century?_ - After having listened to only two symphonies and the Epilog so far, I would venture to say that he is under-appreciated probably because he so transparently reveals the sources of his art and inspiration. But this is not a fault in my view - much the contrary, he continues to 'make their case' in a remarkably original way - his technical mastery is highly evident, and the content is totally absorbing musically. I imagine I'll get through the 9 over the weekend and will post again.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

jdavid said:


> I received my Wellesz 9 symphonies today!, and just finished listening to the last cut on Disc 1 - the super wonderful Symphonischer Epilog Op. 108. I am surprised that I like the non-chronological parsing of the works among the discs, but it is innervating. I like especially the treatment of the families of instruments, the strings, of course, but the woodwinds, flute, bass clarinet, bassoons etc., have wonderful passages, as well, and play important 'roles'. This first disc is very 'dramatic' in the sense of theater. Very happy to be listening to a 'new' composer of such quality with such a substantial body of work.
> 
> As to your question _is he an important figure for the XXth century?_ - After having listened to only two symphonies and the Epilog so far, I would venture to say that he is under-appreciated probably because he so transparently reveals the sources of his art and inspiration. But this is not a fault in my view - much the contrary, he continues to 'make their case' in a remarkably original way - his technical mastery is highly evident, and the content is totally absorbing musically. I imagine I'll get through the 9 over the weekend and will post again.


I don't know if you live in England, but in this country he's greatly appreciated because he lived there (as Haydn). I have all I know it was recorded by Wellesz and some weird Austrian recordings we cannot get elsewhere (an Austrian firend recorded for me).

My little Wellesz collection:

WELLESZ EGON PERSISCHES BALLET ENSEMBLE KONTRAPUNKTE, PETER KEUSCHNIG BALLE DISQUE COMPACT 22/12/2010 
WELLESZ EGON FOUR SONGS OF RETURN OP. 85SUITE FOR VIOLIN AND CHAMBER ORCHESTRE ENSEMBLE KONTRAPUNKTE, PETER KEUSCHNIG LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 22/12/2010 
WELLESZ EGON LEBEN , TRAUM UND TOD OP. 55 BERLIN ORCH (ROGER EPPLE) LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 14/05/2005 
WELLESZ EGON Lieder aus Wien, op. 82 pour basse et piano Rudolf Mazzola, Bass - Paul Harris, piano LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 12/09/2007 
WELLESZ EGON ODE AN DIE MUSIK BERLIN ORCH (ROGER EPPLE) LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 14/05/2005 
WELLESZ EGON ODE AN DIE MUSIK FUR BARITONE OP. 92FOUR SONGS OF RETURN OP. 85SU ITE FOR VI OLIN AND CHAMBE ENSEMBLE KONTRAPUNKTE, PETER KEUSCHNIG LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 22/12/2010 
WELLESZ EGON SONETTE DER ELIZABETH BARRETT BROWNING BERLIN ORCH (ROGER EPPLE) LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 14/05/2005 
WELLESZ EGON SONGS OF CHERRY BLOSSOM , OP. 8 - LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 22/12/2010 
WELLESZ EGON VISION BERLIN ORCH (ROGER EPPLE) LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 14/05/2005 
WELLESZ EGON ALKESTIS - OPERA DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 07/01/2011 
WELLESZ EGON DIE BAKCHANTINNEN THOMAS MOHR, MICHAEL BURT RUDFUNKCHOR BERLIN, GERD ALBRECH, CONDUCTOR) OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 21/11/2003 
WELLESZ EGON SCHERZ, LIST AND RACHE - OPERA DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 22/12/2010 
WELLESZ EGON I SING OF A MAIDEN (WORDS XV CENTURY) CHRIST CHURCH CATHEDAR CHOIR - STPEHEN DARLINGTON, CONDUCTOR ORATO DISQUE COMPACT 22/12/2010 
WELLESZ EGON MASS IN F, OP. 51 CHRIST CHURCH CATHEDAR CHOIR - STPEHEN DARLINGTON, CONDUCTOR ORATO DISQUE COMPACT 22/12/2010 
WELLESZ EGON MISSA BREVIS, OP. 89 CHRIST CHURCH CATHEDAR CHOIR - STPEHEN DARLINGTON, CONDUCTOR ORATO DISQUE COMPACT 22/12/2010 
WELLESZ EGON OFFERTORIUM IN ASCENSIONE DOMINI (1965) CHRIST CHURCH CATHEDAR CHOIR - STPEHEN DARLINGTON, CONDUCTOR ORATO DISQUE COMPACT 22/12/2010 
WELLESZ EGON SACRED SONGS OP. 23 - ORATO DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 22/12/2010 
WELLESZ EGON TO SLEEP, OP. 94 CHRIST CHURCH CATHEDAR CHOIR - STPEHEN DARLINGTON, CONDUCTOR ORATO DISQUE COMPACT 22/12/2010 
WELLESZ EGON 2 Couranten (1905^) Margarete Babinsky, piano SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 24/09/2007 
WELLESZ EGON 3 Studien op. 29 (1921) Margarete Babinsky, piano SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 24/09/2007 
WELLESZ EGON 5 Klavierstucke op. 83 (1960) Margarete Babinsky, piano SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 24/09/2007 
WELLESZ EGON 5 MINIATURES FOR PIANO AND VIOLIN OP. 93 PAUL GUIDA, JOANNA MADROSZKIEWICZ SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 22/12/2010 
WELLESZ EGON 5 Tanzstucke op. 42 (1927) Margarete Babinsky, piano SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 24/09/2007 
WELLESZ EGON 6 Klavierstucke op. 26 (1919)_ Margarete Babinsky, piano SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 24/09/2007 
WELLESZ EGON ALTENBERG TRIO - SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 14/07/2011 
WELLESZ EGON CONCERTO POUR PIANO OP. 49 LUZERNER SINF. (HOWARD GRIFFITHS, COND) KARL-ANDREAS KOLLY, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 21/09/2003 
WELLESZ EGON CONCERTO POUR VIOLON OP. 84 RADIO SYMPH. WIEN (GERD ALBRECHT, COND.) ANDREA DUKA LOWENST EIN, VIOLON SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 21/09/2003 
WELLESZ EGON Der Abend op. 4: 4 impressionen fur klavier (1909/10) Margarete Babinsky, piano SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 24/09/2007 
WELLESZ EGON DIVERTIMENTO POUR PETIT ORCHESTRE OP. 107 LUZERNER SINF. (HOWARD GRIFFITHS, COND) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 21/09/2003 
WELLESZ EGON Drei Klavierstucke op. 9 (1911) Margarete Babinsky, piano SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 24/09/2007 
WELLESZ EGON DREI SKIZZEN OP. 6 KARL-ANDREAS KOLLY, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 21/09/2003 
WELLESZ EGON Drei Skizzen op. 6 Margarete Babinsky, piano SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 24/09/2007 
WELLESZ EGON Drei studien fur Klavier op. 13 (1912/13) Margarete Babinsky, piano SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 24/09/2007 
WELLESZ EGON Eklogen op. 11 Margarete Babinsky, piano SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 24/09/2007 
WELLESZ EGON EKLOGEN, OP. 11 KARL-ANDREAS KOLLY, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 21/09/2003 
WELLESZ EGON Epigramme op. 17 (1912/14) Margarete Babinsky, piano SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 24/09/2007 
WELLESZ EGON FESTL. PRAEL HELDEN SANG OPFERUNG - SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 14/07/2011 
WELLESZ EGON Gaillarde (1912) Margarete Babinsky, piano SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 24/09/2007 
WELLESZ EGON Idyllen op. 21 (1917) Margarete Babinsky, piano SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 24/09/2007 
WELLESZ EGON Klavierstuck Margarete Babinsky, piano SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 24/09/2007 
WELLESZ EGON OCTETT OP. 67 - SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 22/12/2010 
WELLESZ EGON PROSPEROS BESCHWORUNGEN OP. 53 RADIO SYMPH. WIEN (GERD ALBRECHT, COND.) ANDREA DUKA LOWENST EIN, VIOLON SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 21/09/2003 
WELLESZ EGON SATZ FUR KAMMERORCHESTER ENSEMBLE KONTRAPUNKTE, PETER KEUSCHNIG SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 22/12/2010 
WELLESZ EGON SOMMERNACHT FUR KAMMERORCHESTER UND GESANG ENSEMBLE KONTRAPUNKTE, PETER KEUSCHNIG SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 22/12/2010 
WELLESZ EGON SONATA FOR VIOLIN SOLO, OP. 36 JOANNA MADROSZKIEWICZ SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 22/12/2010 
WELLESZ EGON SONATA FOR VIOLIN SOLO, OP. 72 JOANNA MADROSZKIEWICZ SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 22/12/2010 
WELLESZ EGON String quartet no. 3 op. 25 Artis Quartet Wien SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 06/11/2008 
WELLESZ EGON String quartet no. 4 op. 28 Artis Quartet Wien SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 06/11/2008 
WELLESZ EGON String quartet no. 6 op. 64 Artis Quartet Wien SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 06/11/2008 
WELLESZ EGON Studien in Grau op. 106 (1969) Margarete Babinsky, piano SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 24/09/2007 
WELLESZ EGON SUITE FOR PIANO AND VIOLIN OP. 56 PAUL GUIDA, JOANNA MADROSZKIEWICZ SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 22/12/2010 
WELLESZ EGON SUITE FOR VIOLIN AND CHAMBER ORCHESTRE ENSEMBLE KONTRAPUNKTE, PETER KEUSCHNIG SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 22/12/2010 
WELLESZ EGON SUITE FOR VIOLIN AND ORCH OP. 38 STEFAN TONZ, VIOLON - LUZERNEN SYMPH (JONATHAN NOTT) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 14/05/2005 
WELLESZ EGON SYMPHONIE NO. 1, OP.62 SYMPH. WIEN (GOTTFRIED RABI, CONDUCTOR) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 21/09/2003 
WELLESZ EGON SYMPHONIE NO. 2 OP. 65 SYMPH. WIEN (GOTTFRIED RABI, CONDUCTOR) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 21/09/2003 
WELLESZ EGON SYMPHONIE NO. 3 OP.68 SYMPH. WIEN (GOTTFRIED RABI, CONDUCTOR) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 08/06/2005 
WELLESZ EGON SYMPHONIE NO. 4 OP. 70 SYMPH. WIEN (GOTTFRIED RABI, CONDUCTOR) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 21/09/2003 
WELLESZ EGON SYMPHONIE NO. 5 OP.75 SYMPH. WIEN (GOTTFRIED RABI, CONDUCTOR) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 08/06/2005 
WELLESZ EGON SYMPHONIE NO. 6 OP.95 SYMPH. WIEN (GOTTFRIED RABI, CONDUCTOR) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 21/09/2003 
WELLESZ EGON SYMPHONIE NO. 7 OP. 102 SYMPH. WIEN (GOTTFRIED RABI, CONDUCTOR) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 21/09/2003 
WELLESZ EGON SYMPHONIE NO. 8, OP.110 SYMPH. WIEN (GOTTFRIED RABI, CONDUCTOR) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 24/05/2005 
WELLESZ EGON SYMPHONIE NO. 9 OP. 111 SYMPH. WIEN (GOTTFRIED RABI, CONDUCTOR) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 21/09/2003 
WELLESZ EGON SYMPHONISCHER EPILOG OP. 108 SYMPH. WIEN (GOTTFRIED RABI, CONDUCTOR) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 21/09/2003 
WELLESZ EGON Tanze fur Klavier op. 10 (1912) Margarete Babinsky, piano SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 24/09/2007 
WELLESZ EGON TRIPTYCHON OP. 98 KARL-ANDREAS KOLLY, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 21/09/2003 
WELLESZ EGON Triptychon op. 98 (1966) Margarete Babinsky, piano SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 24/09/2007 
WELLESZ EGON Variations iber einen Walzer von Franz Schubert Margarete Babinsky, piano SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 24/09/2007 
WELLESZ EGON VISION EPILOGUE SYMPHONIQUE SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 14/05/2005 
WELLESZ EGON VORFRULING (THE DOWN OF SPRING) OP.12 BERLIN ORCH (ROGER EPPLE) SYMPH

I think he is a great composer...part of the _entartete school_, like Schreker and Zemlinsky, slowly we start knowing about him

Sincerely,

Martin


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow, I'm sure late for the party. I've just bought his complete symphonies. So far, I've been through Symphonies No. 1 and 8. My first impression is, he's easy to listen to the first time through.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Interesting. I've never heard of him, but now we may know where the ubiquitous WelleszCompany and WelleszTheatre channels on You Tube got their names. That is only place I've found to sample his work. Some of it is a little rambunctious for my taste at the moment, but I will keep him on my radar.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

His later symphonies I like.


----------



## isridgewell (Jul 2, 2013)

I heard Prosperous Beshwerungen many years ago and being an active campaigner wrote many articles and letters for the recording of his music and finally it is here!

If I am honest, some of the music is not as good as some, especially the piano concerto, however the violin concerto is really good (although rooted in the influence of the Berg!).


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Very interesting composer - I can hear elements of Hindemith, Krenek and Hartmann in some of his orchestral works (or should I say elements of Wellesz in Hindemith, Krenek and Hartmann?) which is definitely no bad thing as far as I'm concerned. Labels such as cpo and Capriccio have done a largely overlooked composer proud but much of Wellesz's output seems to be of restricted availability, especially his chamber output.


----------

